

Twitter enables incentivized retweets - razzaj
https://biz.twitter.com/tactics/flock-unlock?utm_content=buffere8184&utm_medium=social&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=buffer

======
razzaj
Facebook on the other hand, bans incentivized sharing/likes.
[http://c4compete.com/facebook-bans-incentivized-
likes/](http://c4compete.com/facebook-bans-incentivized-likes/)

